# how to calcualte the cost of shipping on website



## Green Munkee (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a website in the making and was wonder how do I determine cost of shipping...like on other sites it calculates the cost when you enter your shipping info any help will due 
Thank you


----------



## RM5 (May 6, 2009)

Green Munkee said:


> I have a website in the making and was wonder how do I determine cost of shipping...like on other sites it calculates the cost when you enter your shipping info any help will due
> Thank you


It depends on the solution you are using for your web site. Most good carts will provide an easy set up with UPS/USPS et al. If you are shipping by weight. Then you will have to enter weight/ or approx weight of items. Unless you want to charge a flat rate or offer free shipping at a dollar level. 

Just my opinion. I would get the web site up first. Then worry about S/H. Until you are selling anything. Shipping costs don't matter much.

R


----------



## Stac009 (Sep 30, 2009)

We use a percentage of the actual price + a handling fee....


----------



## drkfada (Sep 15, 2007)

I just decided to map out how much weight an avg sell would weigh. Like at the most maybe 3 shirts..and ran the estimator from USPS from coast to coast. I used those bags taht are free at the post office before. BUt i think that priority box is a steal. I'll charge a flat rate of 5 bucks and i can put allot of stuff in those boxes.. put maybe 5 tees in there. If the item can fit in it..that's it ..you work with that flat rate. In which saves you money. Its a seesaw scenario but you have to focus on how many products you think a person will buy at a time, and the packaging that its going on.


----------



## twohairyguys (Oct 2, 2009)

What we did was set a base figure of X and the system adds $.50 per item added to the cart


We use those prepaid USPS shipping boxes......works out well


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Or you can increase the price of each of your items $2 and offer free shipping. You'll probably get more sales that way. Folks like the word 'free'.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

We calculate shipping costs by item weight. The rates are pulled directly from our Fed Ex Account.


----------



## ShirtStudi0 (Jan 23, 2011)

How about C.O.D.? (cash on delivery)


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

ShirtStudi0 said:


> How about C.O.D.? (cash on delivery)


You'll get a lot of returned packages this way. People will change their mind, not have the cash or certified check required for COD, or not be home during the day when deliveries are made.

Not to mention the increased cost per package for carrier COD. I've seen it as high as $10 over and above shipping cost.


----------

